# Mirrodine, am I the only one?



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone else find that the Mirrodine is as useful to have in your tackle box as it is for me? Yesterday evening I yet again was surrounded by guys fishing soft plastic (which admittedly can catch a lot of fish at times) while I was furiously fishing my mirrodine XL and out catching them by several fish to every one they caught. This seems to be a consistant trend for us and for some reason is a bait that does not seem to be a confidence bait for anyone else when I look around on the water, and yet we really tear the fish up on this bait in certain predictable conditions. 

Almost like fishing topwater on calm water at dusk and dawn, I have found the mirrodine to be irresistably deadly for trout in clearer water conditions in jetty like areas where you have rock walls that have sharp drops into deep water nearby. I find that to make it work I have to use an exhausting agressive simultaneous hard twitch and fast retrieve to draw the quick strikes. Slow steady or slow twitches dont work as well if at all. It's got to be flashy and super fast to draw the strikes but when the fish turn on man does it draw the strikes. 


Last summer in May-June we boated almost 1000 fish using almost exclusively mirrodines. Fishing it fast and twitchy can be exhausting but when the fish are biting but biting slow on soft plastic or topwater I would challenge you to put on a mirrodine and see if you can increase not only the number of fish you are catching per x number of casts but also increase the size as well. Along with top water, its definitely the staple for early summer fishing for me. Also for the record, I have tried catch 2000's and rattle traps just for grins when the mirrodine is catching and its just not the same,, I can catch fish but not nearly as effectively. 

Just something that works so well for me that I thought I should share.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I have 3 or 4 of them, and yes, they definately have a place in my tackle arsenal!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Mirrodyne XLs and Mirrominnows are both good ones. When they are on, they are really on.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have not devoted the time to them...

but will now

thanks for the advices on how to work them


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

I have about every style mirrolure in my box except for the mirrodine... Guess thats gonna change lol! 
Question: So are you saying to just reel them in real fast jerking as you reel them in or fish it like a super fast walk-the-dog retrieve? Seems like they would practically be a top water if you fish them super fast?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome bait. Use to be one of the best kept secrets but i think word is slowly leaking out about them.


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Live2hunt said:


> I have about every style mirrolure in my box except for the mirrodine... Guess thats gonna change lol!
> Question: So are you saying to just reel them in real fast jerking as you reel them in or fish it like a super fast walk-the-dog retrieve? Seems like they would practically be a top water if you fish them super fast?


Well, You want the bait going all over the place generating max flash so yes to your first question, but pop the rod tip about 2-3 times as fast as you would walking a topdog. And you want moving towards you fairly quickly at the same time so it takes a little coordination. I would venture to say that big twitch movement is a little more important than the spped it is coming towards you,, The key is keep it moving towards you and make it dart as much as possible, I mean really twitch it hard.... It triggers a really violent reaction strike and my experience when the fish are in the mood for it you will be pooped from all the work and the arm breaking hits. What I usually see with the guys I fish with when I turn them on to this technique is that they get tired and either slow the retrieve or reduce the intensity of the rod tip movement which will result in less hits, but there is no doubt it will leave your forearms burning, your thumbs sore and you finding yourself needing to stop and catch your breath occasionally but when the fish start to bite, you will suddenly find your second wind I promise.

When you find clear water and biting fish find a light flashy colored mirrodine and give it a try, I would be surprised if you are disappointed.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*?*

is a catch 5 and a mirrodine similar...


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mike! Now what color do I get when im at Academy at lunch?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome bait. I like the silver lum and the silver with the green back. I wish they would come out with a chartruse/gold like the 51 m's. It looks just like a small menhaden. I have outfished the live bait and gulp folks with em.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cfulbright said:


> Thanks for the info Mike! Now what color do I get when im at Academy at lunch?


one of each :biggrin:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> one of each :biggrin:


Can a brotha get a loan? :cheers:


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I like them, they are a great lure, and I fish them exactly how you fish them, a hard retrieve twitching it in the process, it looks nasty in the water. At night the regular mirrodines are also deadly under the lights fished in the same routine.. I've caught a few fish on the XL also... :biggrin:



Live2hunt said:


> I have about every style mirrolure in my box except for the mirrodine... Guess thats gonna change lol!
> Question: So are you saying to just reel them in real fast jerking as you reel them in or fish it like a super fast walk-the-dog retrieve? Seems like they would practically be a top water if you fish them super fast?


It doesn't "walk" like a top-water, it darts, dashes and puts of a nice flash and even if you're reeling it in super fast it seems to still stay about 6 inches or so below the surface


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cfulbright said:


> Can a brotha get a loan? :cheers:


http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=company/creditcard2&lnkSRC=footerimg


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> Thanks for the info Mike! Now what color do I get when im at Academy at lunch?


uh, yeaaaah. :0)


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Blake Tyler said:


> It doesn't "walk" like a top-water, it darts, dashes and puts of a nice flash and even if you're reeling it in super fast it seems to still stay about 6 inches or so below the surface


Yep, I think that is the key... The suspending effect makes all the difference and you just cant make a Catch 2000 or a rattle trap do the same thing.

One issue you will have as the summer heats up is the Spanish Mackeral.. They really REALLY like the mirrodine as well and if they get too thick I will put on a light steel leader about 18" long. It does not seem to stop the bite and it stops me from losing five or six 7 dollar baits a trip.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No.


castaway300 said:


> is a catch 5 and a mirrodine similar...


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike East said:


> Well, You want the bait going all over the place generating max flash so yes to your first question, but pop the rod tip about 2-3 times as fast as you would walking a topdog. And you want moving towards you fairly quickly at the same time so it takes a little coordination. I would venture to say that big twitch movement is a little more important than the spped it is coming towards you,, The key is keep it moving towards you and make it dart as much as possible, I mean really twitch it hard.... It triggers a really violent reaction strike and my experience when the fish are in the mood for it you will be pooped from all the work and the arm breaking hits. What I usually see with the guys I fish with when I turn them on to this technique is that they get tired and either slow the retrieve or reduce the intensity of the rod tip movement which will result in less hits, but there is no doubt it will leave your forearms burning, your thumbs sore and you finding yourself needing to stop and catch your breath occasionally but when the fish start to bite, you will suddenly find your second wind I promise.
> 
> When you find clear water and biting fish find a light flashy colored mirrodine and give it a try, I would be surprised if you are disappointed.


Thanks! I'm gonna give em a try next time.


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

castaway300 said:


> is a catch 5 and a mirrodine similar...


No! The Catch 5 is bigger than the Mirrodine... 3.5" compared to 2.5" for the Mirrodine and 3" for the Mirrodine XL. The Catch 5 also runs shallower than the Mirrodine...

Top one is the Mirrodine...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I like the XL in the 808 color....


----------



## kkrebs15 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got the mirrodine but I only used it during the winter, I need to get it out now.
Thanks for the article


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Mike would this previous post have anything in common with the current thread?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=277320


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

The 'dine is an excellent bait and I have pretty much stuck with the XL's. Bait works year round and I too work it the same way Mike does cause he told me to work it that way :smile:. I hope to try them in the surf this weekend and we'll see what they attract.

Happy Fishin'
chicken :wink:


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

there are two sizes of that mirrodine.the xl was KILLER this spring and continues to be..Here's a little secret I will pass along(sorry Don ) Get the smaller size mirrodine,NOT the xl and take both hooks off.Put a kahle hook on the rear @ a 4,and nothing on the front.Throw this under the lights...It stays on top and flip flops like an injured bait fish.Same action as suspended but stays on top..


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

secrets getting out........ ditto to fishing it fast and slashy when the shad are thick in late spring, early summer. Its a great bait year round and, like all of them - if you have confidence in it, you fish it better. 

Another crank bait that seems to surprise people that fish it in saltwater is the classic rattletrap. I think you can turn a school of reds or trout into a pack of motorcycle banditos with these type baits. They go from jolting reaction strikes to beat down, pack attacks where the lure is attacked over and over until somebody wins.

Both are fun baits to fish, but it is intense, bring your advil..........


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I love throwing a chartreuse/chrome rattletrap for trout, they love it. I haven't tried the Mirrodine yet but it sounds like I soon will be.


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

I also just picked up their newer S7MR series and it's pretty cool..floating twitch bait in the 51 series body shape candy apple red back gold belly and gold holographic sides.. They call it the golden retriever


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Mirrodines are awesome! I am a recent convert. They also work great ripped through and over grass.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Color/Surf*

Two questions:

Do they work well in the surf? Under the lights does the silver color work best? This is a great thread! Thanks for the help!

tb


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

My favorite color is mirrodine side of course,and dark green back..Anytime..There is a mirodine side,bone top and bottom that is nice also


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Just got back from Academy and bought 2 because a buddy told me about it. Didn't even see this thread, but from the way everybody is talking about it, I'm glad I got 2. Their model # is 27MR. Quick question, are y'all just tying your line straight to it or using a swivel or what? Do I need to use it with a leader?


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Use a loop knot. Use flouracarbon leader if there is much clarity to the water & you are using braid.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

caught two slimers today bout 6 miles off the beach today on a mirrodine xl


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

Picked up a regular sized one in 808 and an XL in Chart/Silver today at Academy... Cant wait to give em a try!


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Quick question, are y'all just tying your line straight to it or using a swivel or what?


Here is a real easy to tie loop knot that has worked well for me.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

tremendous bait at night too...The bigger trout crush them..
1fisher77316
michael


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*colors*

My personal favorite lure, especially when targeting big trout. I like the silver/chrt back at night and early morn. in clear water.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirrodines are without a doubt my favorite lure for warm weather trout.
I have found that the hard fast jerks also work best.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

They're absolutely nasty in the surf too. My go to lure after the topwater bite has slowed down. I like the silver with chart back


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Prime example last Thursday... Nothing for 3 hours of cranking and reeling and then the light switch turned on and we caught 40 fish in about 45 minutes. I have to admit that when it turned on I decided to test and caught on topwater right along side my buddy who stayed with the mirrodine.


----------



## ozzello_red (6 mo ago)

I loved using Mirrodines. Now over half of the ones I buy over the last 2 years (10 at a time) are faulty and don't rattle when brand new. I cut one open to find the problem. They are sending me replacements, in a color I don't want, but don't seem to care about why they aren't working.. though everything they told me that I was doing to mess them up, are things I don't do.... C'MON Mirrolure, quality control PLEASE!


----------

